# Venice Trip in late June



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">Several friends and I spent a week fishing in Venice, La. the latter part of June and had a great trip. We ended up catching 19 different species of fish, including a 60 lb. yellowfin tuna, several wahoo, dolphin, two 30 lb. class jack crevalle on spinners, and a number of kingfish. 


However, the highlight of the trip was catching 10-15 lb. red snapper on butterfly jigs in 160 ft. of water around an oil platform!! We would limit out on red snapper for 4 people in about an hour!!! This was our first butterfly jigging attempt but will not be our last. If you are interested, Shimano has several excellent videos on the internet explaining all aspects, of this unique way to fish. We will be trying this off Pensacola in the coming weeks!! 

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">A few pics follow:

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">


















<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">









<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">









<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">









<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">









<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">









<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">









<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">









<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">









<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">That last pic says a lot about southern La.!!!!


----------

